# fence running and barking non stop/



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

the neighbors have 2 young dogs, mines the jerk who runs the fence and barks non stop. any tips on how to stop this?:help:


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

One of my boys is a fence barker, not at dogs but at the neighbors. He enjoys the yard so much that taking that access away from him has been enough to get him to stop. The neighbors would come out, he would bark, I would say NO! Inside! and make him go inside. It honestly didn't take him very long to get that I didn't want him barking.


----------

